# small growth on 'elbow' of dog



## ked (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, 

My 16-month old lab cross has a small growth on his 'elbow'.

It's red in colour, but doesn't seem to hurt or bother him - he never winces if it's touched, and doesn't lick it endlessly like he would if he was in discomfort.

Nevertheless, I'm worried about it as it's got bigger and is now about 1.5cm across. I've looked online to see if there are websites which show common skin disorders, and how to treat them, but can't find anything.

Does anyone have any tips? I'm reluctant to go to my vet just for this: they're so extremely expensive and last time my dog had a skin problem the antibiotic cream given by the vet did absolutely nothing at all and in the end I cleared it up with Cyder Vinegar!

Many thanks,

Kathryn.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you able to post a pic at all?

None of us will be able to diagnose your dog, but it would help us to be able to give our opinions if we could actually see it.

Ultimately it would be up to you whether or not you seek professional advice. Lumps in dogs are common, some are harmless, some more sinister. They are more unusual in a young dog, but not unheard of by a long shot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

My boy has a couple of lumps on his legs, I got them checked by the vet when we visited for something else. They did grow for a while but have now stopped.
I just keep an eye on them incase they start growing again.
Obviously check with your vet at some time fairly soon


----------



## ked (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, 


Good idea - I am posting a photo here.

Just today the dog started to lick it, and now it looks more sore. :yikes:
But, he still isn't bothered about it being touched or cleaned.

Could it be connected to tape worms?

Kathryn.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks a little like a cyst, but without a vet sticking a needle in it, its impossible to say.

If you're reluctant to have it looked at, then keep an eye on its size and general appearance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Could also be a pressure lump, which will get more sore in time. It really is best to have a vet look at it to put your mind at rest


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

looks like a histiocytoma.
Ck with seven pets, they have had a smiler thing removed from their dog.
They usually just grow to a smallish size and dont spread but they can get inflamed and angry so may be worth considering removal....esp if getting neutered, do at the same time then only 1 anaesthitic.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

gesic said:


> looks like a histiocytoma.
> Ck with seven pets, they have had a smiler thing removed from their dog.
> They usually just grow to a smallish size and dont spread but they can get inflamed and angry so may be worth considering removal....esp if getting neutered, do at the same time then only 1 anaesthitic.


yes, my dog likely had a histiocytoma. he had it on his scotem, and he had it removed 2 days ago. we are still waiting for the test results, but it was most likely a histiocytoma. i would keep an eye on it, if it gets larger or he's irritated by it, then get it removed. the removal at my vets cost £330 (the price went down which was good) so it is expensive, but it was really irrtating him and it was in a bad place too, so it was best to remove it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am finding it hard to work out exactly where it is, why does the dogs hair suddenly end. But assuming it is on the elbow it could be the start of a capped elbow, caused from lying on hard surfaces. If you own a dog you have to go to the vet if it has a problem. It costs money but you knew that when you got your dog.


----------

